# Sailing movies/ films



## duchess of montrose (Nov 26, 2011)

I don't know if anyone has made a thread like this in the past, I looked for this on the search but sometimes theres hidden results. However today i saw all is lost, it was alright but I was wondering if anyone wanted to help me make a list of sailing related movies. 

I would separate it into two separate kinds of movies, Entertaining/hollywood and documentaries. I don't mind if the sailing content is somewhat unrealistic i just think having a thread about sailing related movies would be interesting so go.


----------



## chuck53 (Oct 13, 2009)

Message In a Bottle with Kevin Costner.


----------



## CaptainForce (Jan 1, 2006)

chuck53 said:


> Message In a Bottle with Kevin Costner.


'except the character played by Kevin Costner closes his role in the film by making the dumbest poor seamanship decision ever portrayed on film!


----------



## manatee (Feb 27, 2013)

Movies I have seen and enjoyed:

Riddle In The Sands
Wake Of The Red Witch
Captains Courageous
The Old Man And The Sea
Moby Dick
Mutiny On The Bounty
Treasure Island
Wackiest Ship In The Army
Captain Ron
The Long Ships
The Vikings
Ulysses
Jason And The Argonauts
Captain Blood
Waterworld

movies I have heard of but not seen:

Wind
White Squall
Master And Commander
Horatio Hornblower


Nonfiction:

Nomads Of The Wind - multipart series about the navigators & settlers of the Pacific Islands

Hokulea - building & sailing a replica voyaging canoe from Hawai'i to Tahiti. 
***** R.I.P. Mau Piailug, Master Navigator & Wayfinder *****

Kon Tiki

The Brigantine Yankee's voyages were chronicled on PBS a long time ago.

Irving Johnson & Alan Villiers did documentaries about square-riggers & Cape Horn,- might be on youtube.


----------



## chuck53 (Oct 13, 2009)

CaptainForce said:


> 'except the character played by Kevin Costner closes his role in the film by making the dumbest poor seamanship decision ever portrayed on film!


Agree, but I think his actions were dictated by his desire to join his dead wife.


----------



## Markwesti (Jan 1, 2013)

My vote for ent. /Hollywood . Over Board . Starring Angie Dickinson & Cliff Robertson . The boat was a Angelman Ketch .


----------



## flyingwelshman (Aug 5, 2007)

Nóz w wodzie (Knife In The Water)
Life of Pi
Kon Tiki (2012 - as well as the documentary - 1950)
The Bounty (1984)


----------



## mikel1 (Oct 19, 2008)

Deep Water . . . . documentary about Donald Crowhurst, wow and whoa . . . sort of depressing, shows the "head games" with solitude for some . . .


----------



## Delezynski (Sep 27, 2013)

Got to add a few here.....

I/we LOVE ALL sailing movies/videos! Even the ones that are soooooo flawed as to have a china cabinet in the main cabin and pet food bowls that don't spill during the storm!!! 

But for the top ones....

From Hollywood;
FIRST  *** *Captain Ron*! *** 
*Wind* - starred Matthew Modine, Jennifer Grey and Cliff Robertson. 
*Overboard* - starring Goldie Hawn and Kurt Russell 
*White Squall* - Jeff Bridges as Christopher "Skipper" Sheldon, Caroline Goodall as Alice Sheldon

From real people;
*Blue Water Odyssey* - Amazon.com: Blue Water Odyssey: Movies & [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/[email protected]@[email protected]@51PZSGAESFL
*600 Days to Cocos Island* - 600 Days to Cocos & the Galapagos Islands
*The Partnership Voyage of Entr'acte* - The Partnership is a story of love and friendship onboard a Nor Sea 27 sailboat

*Disclosure;*
We knew Gene Evans of 600 Days, who has passed away. He was a good man and a fine sailor.
We are friends with Ed & Ellen Zacko of Partnership. And they sail a sister ship to ours.
I won't list ours from our web site.

Greg


----------



## bristol299bob (Apr 13, 2011)

Dead Calm
Charlie St Cloud


----------



## delite (Nov 2, 2009)

+1 Dead Calm
Perfect Storm even though not much sailing.


----------



## MauiPunter (Nov 23, 2013)

"My Blood Runs Cold" - 1965, staring an Ackerman Newporter 40.


----------



## marianclaire (Feb 4, 2010)

Watched the last 2/3s of "Midnight Crossing" the other night due to insomnia. 
I see so few movies I will not critique. Dan S/V Marian Claire


----------



## azguy (Jul 17, 2012)

Wind and Captain Ron are the most fun to watch


----------



## saillessinseattle (Sep 27, 2011)

Morning Light - the story of inexperienced young adults who become a team during a transpac race


----------



## christian.hess (Sep 18, 2013)

CaptainForce said:


> 'except the character played by Kevin Costner closes his role in the film by making the dumbest poor seamanship decision ever portrayed on film!


if I remember correctly he had a vision of his old wife...so he jumped in the water, making the movie all the more romantic...which was the intended purpose of the film...right?

and the best quote of the movie

"great lines"


----------



## christian.hess (Sep 18, 2013)

did I miss it nobody mentioned DOVE the movie directed by mr gregory peck?


----------



## copacabana (Oct 1, 2007)

christian.hess said:


> did I miss it nobody mentioned DOVE the movie directed by mr gregory peck?


Does anyone know where one can download dove or view it online?


----------



## Multihullgirl (Dec 2, 2010)

Waterworld (boat driven by Randy Smyth)

the recent remake of Thomas Crown Affair, with Formula 40 catamarans, one of which was also crewed by Smyth, and he can be seen crossing the boat in one scene

The Irving Johnson Cape Horn videos have been jerked, dang it


----------



## copacabana (Oct 1, 2007)

Here's a film that probably most of you haven't seen- it's called "O mundo em duas voltas" about a Brazilian sailing family who follow Magellan's route around the world 500 years later in their 54 foot steel ketch. It's in Portuguese, but even if you don't speak the language, it's full of fantastic sailing and great photography, especially in the Patagonia and Straights of Magellan. You can watch it on youtube.

first part of the film:






The rest of the film is in parts from 2 to 9:


----------



## christian.hess (Sep 18, 2013)

nice I will download those

copacabana Im sorry I wish I had a link for the dove movie...my grandfather would always borrow one from the broward county library(a very nice library in ft lauderdale florida) for free all the time...

I loved that movie!


----------



## Philzy3985 (Oct 20, 2012)

180* (degrees) South 

It's a sailing/surfing/climbing movie with a message about stopping development in South America. There's a good 20 minutes about how the 50' sailboats mast snaps in the middle of the Pacific Ocean, they go to Easter Island and have to step a new mast while anchored in a bay. Pretty interesting rig set up to step the mast. Some funny commentary about how uncomfortable it is to be sailing in the ocean for days on end.

Oh and it's pretty heavily endorsed by Patagonia, but worth a look.


----------



## Sabreman (Sep 23, 2006)

*Waterworld* - Mad Max meets something like an AC42.


----------



## FDR14127 (Apr 14, 2010)

'Off Center Harbor' catalogs a ton of interesting videos for the enthusiast.


----------



## mattt (Aug 26, 2013)

So, not a Hollywood movie, but if you want to watch some intense sailing, the most recent Volvo Ocean Race documentary on youtube is INTENSE. They make most of our kind of sailing look like playing with rubber ducks in the bath tub.

Here's where it starts:


----------



## mstern (May 26, 2002)

copacabana said:


> Does anyone know where one can download dove or view it online?


Netflix has it available for streaming. I will say that I found it almost unwatchable. I don't think I even finished it. I'm no great drama critic, but I found the ****** and acting ponderous and stilted; yuck. I was sorely disappointed with Mr. Peck.


----------



## christian.hess (Sep 18, 2013)

it was a sailing movie made in the 60s! had the same feel as the blue lagoon....innocent, naive, adventurous etc...again a movie!


----------



## CaptainForce (Jan 1, 2006)

christian.hess said:


> it was a sailing movie made in the 60s! had the same feel as the blue lagoon....innocent, naive, adventurous etc...again a movie!


If you're speaking of "The Dove", released in 1974, that was the true story of Robin Graham's 1965 circumnavigation. Also, there was the 1973 movie with Desi Arnez Jr called, "The Voyage of the Yes". Both of thee films had that "innocent, naive, adventurous" quality that you cite.


----------



## Seaduction (Oct 24, 2011)

I googled "sailing movies" and came up with a list of 100 movies: IMDb: Sailing & Seamanship Movies - a list by mskmehmet


----------



## newhaul (Feb 19, 2010)

If you think that dove was just a Hollywood movie go to kalispell Montana and look up a log cabin builder name of robin graham. Hollywood ruined it read the book much better.


----------



## sunnyside (Feb 11, 2013)

I created a go to list for 36 good movies about sailing or just being on the good water-adventure themes on our blog. Some that I love enough to keep on the boat. Always a good christmas present too.

*Exodus to Eden: Movies*

I cover Buster Keaton, which I have watched on netflix or on youtube to this years 2 new sailing themed films.


----------



## christian.hess (Sep 18, 2013)

CaptainForce said:


> If you're speaking of "The Dove", released in 1974, that was the true story of Robin Graham's 1965 circumnavigation. Also, there was the 1973 movie with Desi Arnez Jr called, "The Voyage of the Yes". Both of thee films had that "innocent, naive, adventurous" quality that you cite.


yes that is the one...the dove...in the movie they use a ranger 23 instead of the actual boat robin used...but still after reading the book many times I could often see the exact images robin was reffering to...even hiw he lost his cat and all! jajaja


----------



## christian.hess (Sep 18, 2013)

newhaul said:


> If you think that dove was just a Hollywood movie go to kalispell Montana and look up a log cabin builder name of robin graham. Hollywood ruined it read the book much better.


yup! still its a movie and this is what this thread about...

he indeed retired into the woods if you will...having nothing to do with modern society...and that was back in the late 70s...

I have read his book many many times...inspiring me to let loose and cruise when I was barely 17...a bit older than he was when he set sail...

cheers


----------



## manatee (Feb 27, 2013)

Don't forget Dylan Winter now has five sets of "Keep Turning Left" dvds available:

Keep Turning Left

Small-boat sailing, gunkholing, gorgeous photography - take a look!


----------



## kjango (Apr 18, 2008)

"Agree, but I think his actions were dictated by his desire to join his dead wife."



I almost never want to join any of my wives .....dead or otherwise


----------



## bfloyd4445 (Sep 29, 2013)

anyone seen All is Lost, with Robert redford? Went last week to see it and I thought it was poorly done.


----------



## miatapaul (Dec 15, 2006)

mikel1 said:


> Deep Water . . . . documentary about Donald Crowhurst, wow and whoa . . . sort of depressing, shows the "head games" with solitude for some . . .


Watched this last night. What a sad tale. Not sure how accurate it was but interesting tale.

I like Wind for the sailing scenes and of course Captain Ron.


----------



## flyingwelshman (Aug 5, 2007)

miatapaul said:


> Watched this last night. What a sad tale. Not sure how accurate it was but interesting tale.


The book " A Voyage For Madmen: Peter Nichols: 9780732275921: Books - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/[email protected]@[email protected]@51xZCxb02-L" goes into more detail about Crowhurst as well as the other competitors in the Golden Globe race.

I've heard they were making a movie about Crowhurst starring Colin Firth.

I think Eddie Marsan looks the spitting image of Donald Crowhurst:










Donald Crowhurst:


----------



## Capt Len (Oct 9, 2011)

I don't think it was mentioned in Mad Men but one of the reasons for Crowhursts distress was the release of satnav to the public (Pueblo Incident).He already had big troubles but his fortunes were connected to development of a handheld RF direction finder/compass. I made an E to W crossing that year but didn't run into any of the racers .Went on that summer to work on mapping the Mid Atlantic Ridge using the first civilian sat nav to prove plate tectonics. Interesting but not as noteworthy as stepping off the stern of your boat on a moonless night. The book 'The Strange Case of Donald Crowhurst' gives some insight.


----------



## christian.hess (Sep 18, 2013)

flyingwelshman said:


> The book " A Voyage For Madmen: Peter Nichols: 9780732275921: Books - Amazon.ca" goes into more detail about Crowhurst as well as the other competitors in the Golden Globe race.
> 
> I've heard they were making a movie about Crowhurst starring Colin Firth.
> 
> ...


man id love to see that new movie, I think colin firth is a grea actor...

there are quote a few books about the golden globe out there all with "different" points of view

as usual I always defer to motissiers view on it and like what he decided to do during and after the race


----------



## MauiPunter (Nov 23, 2013)

I cant believe a movie was never made from "Maiden Voyage". That story intrigued me to no end when I was young. I could see it being made today with some cute actress.


----------



## copacabana (Oct 1, 2007)

Here's another ... a documentary on Bernard Moitessier. Very well done and very interesting, especially the part about his childhood.






And here's a interesting documentary on the Fastnet disaster made by the BBC. It follows one boat and the story is told by one of the survivors.






I bought an HDMI cable and now plug my laptop into the TV and watch these things on the big screen. What a difference!


----------



## Group9 (Oct 3, 2010)

MauiPunter said:


> I cant believe a movie was never made from "Maiden Voyage". That story intrigued me to no end when I was young. I could see it being made today with some cute actress.


Yeah, I'd like to see that, too. I just read the book again a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## Charlton (Oct 13, 2014)

I'd love to see Robin Graham's story remade with an A list director. 
Also, I'm surprised I've never seen a film based on Joshua Slocum's circumnavigation story


----------



## bfloyd4445 (Sep 29, 2013)

Charlton said:


> I'd love to see Robin Graham's story remade with an A list director.
> Also, I'm surprised I've never seen a film based on Joshua Slocum's circumnavigation story


Slocum's would make a great movie. Compared to him there are no true circumnavigators at all in today's world. Guess that would be a good thread starter. Has anyone circumnavigated the world using only dead reckoning and sextant


----------



## seaojoe (May 4, 2002)

Marvin Creamer did a circumnam.
try this link: marvincreamer


----------



## bfloyd4445 (Sep 29, 2013)

seaojoe said:


> Marvin Creamer did a circumnam.
> try this link: marvincreamer


thanks for the link. Creamer sure went on a voyage. Looks like he only made a couple of stops but he did have others come and go on the trip...wonder how that was done via helicopter? I thought it interesting he decided on a steel vessel for the final trip. What scares me out there is the thought of hitting debris like a container at night. If he would have done this trip solo I would rate him up there with Slocum but he didn't so Slocum is still #1


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

bfloyd4445 said:


> Slocum's would make a great movie. Compared to him there are no true circumnavigators at all in today's world. Guess that would be a good thread starter. Has anyone circumnavigated the world using only dead reckoning and sextant


Using a sextant and DR doesn't make you a "true" circumnavigator. It makes you a circumnavigator who used a sextant and DR.


----------



## smrozek (Mar 7, 2013)

I agree. I watched the whole movie for the sailing, but the acting and overall 70s quality wasn't very good.


----------



## bfloyd4445 (Sep 29, 2013)

DRFerron said:


> Using a sextant and DR doesn't make you a "true" circumnavigator. It makes you a circumnavigator who used a sextant and DR.


I stand corrected. Today we don't need any of that stuff just our cell phone and a wet finger.........no, I'm in error again, I for one will still require the sex part if nothing else


----------



## smrozek (Mar 7, 2013)

mstern said:


> Netflix has it available for streaming. I will say that I found it almost unwatchable. I don't think I even finished it. I'm no great drama critic, but I found the ****** and acting ponderous and stilted; yuck. I was sorely disappointed with Mr. Peck.


I agree. I managed to watch the whole movie for the sailing and story, but the overall acting and 70s quality was really bad.


----------



## killarney_sailor (May 4, 2006)

MauiPunter said:


> I cant believe a movie was never made from "Maiden Voyage". That story intrigued me to no end when I was young. I could see it being made today with some cute actress.


Different, younger woman, similar name. There is a documentary about Laura Dekker out there called _Maidentrip_.


----------



## High Plains Drifter (Jan 17, 2015)

Hi thanks for starting the thread, great stuff. I have a question that sort of relates and maybe one of you could provide me some guidance. I love watching the movies many of you have listed here free on YouTube. What I am looking for is a good YouTube channel for mew sailing folks like me. Thanks Again, Tim


----------



## Group9 (Oct 3, 2010)

MauiPunter said:


> I cant believe a movie was never made from "Maiden Voyage". That story intrigued me to no end when I was young. I could see it being made today with some cute actress.


I always thought that would have been a great movie, too. I read Tania Aebi's book as soon as it came out, and years later, bought a copy for my 13 year old daughter.

No comparison between the way Dekker did it and the way Aebi did it. Aebi had no GPS, no trackers, no e-mail, (I think she did have a sat phone that she never really got to work). And, she basically went around the world without an engine as it seems every time she really needed it, it took a dump on her.


----------



## capnace (Mar 27, 2013)

I was checking on my parents today and they were watching "Death Valley Days". The episode had sailors in a bar fighting over a girl (imagine that) and some good shots of older sail boats. I only caught about the last 5 minutes of it and it was about a young Jack London. I googled it and came up with this:


Season 16, Episode 9 Prince of the Oyster Pirates

An incident in the life of Jack London is re-created in this drama about the San Francisco waterfront. London: Dennis Whitcomb. Mamie: Jane Zachary. French: Ken Mayer. Scratch: Ray Guth.

I tried to find it on Netflix but no luck. Anyone familiar with it?


----------



## aa3jy (Jul 23, 2006)

capnace said:


> I was checking on my parents today and they were watching "Death Valley Days". The episode had sailors in a bar fighting over a girl (imagine that) and some good shots of older sail boats. I only caught about the last 5 minutes of it and it was about a young Jack London. I googled it and came up with this:
> 
> Season 16, Episode 9 Prince of the Oyster Pirates
> 
> ...


You mean Episode 11..you'll find it on Amazon Prime Instant Video

Prince of the Oyster Pirates (1968)

Death Valley Days: Season 16, Episode 11
Prince of the Oyster Pirates (28 Jan. 1968)
TV Episode - 30 min - Western

Director: Harmon Jones
Writer: Dennis Whitcomb
Stars: Ken Mayer, Virginia Capers, Raymond Guth |


----------



## capnace (Mar 27, 2013)

You mean Episode 11..you'll find it on Amazon Prime Instant Video

Prince of the Oyster Pirates (1968) 

Death Valley Days: Season 16, Episode 11
Prince of the Oyster Pirates (28 Jan. 1968)
TV Episode - 30 min - Western

Director: Harmon Jones
Writer: Dennis Whitcomb
Stars: Ken Mayer, Virginia Capers, Raymond Guth |


----------

